# 1:18 to 1:20 Big Rig Models



## medic1 (Feb 11, 2006)

*1:18 to 1:20 scale Big Rig Models*

Hi, I'm trying to help my dad locate a plastic tractor/trailer model 1/18 to 1/20 scale only. He has a 1/24 scale but he really wants to build a bigger model. Does anyone know where he can get the kit ? I tried all of the hobby shops in our local area, and they were of no help. Someone mention e-bay, but he dosen't buy off line. Does anyone know a hobbyshop that may carry the big scale big rig models. Any catalogs he can get? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I think they're 1/14 scale:
http://www.etamiya.com/shop/index.php?cPath=82_91


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Monogram*



medic1 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to help my dad locate a plastic tractor/trailer model 1/18 to 1/20 scale only. He has a 1/24 scale but he really wants to build a bigger model. Does anyone know where he can get the kit ? I tried all of the hobby shops in our local area, and they were of no help. Someone mention e-bay, but he dosen't buy off line. Does anyone know a hobbyshop that may carry the big scale big rig models. Any catalogs he can get? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


As far as I know Monogram made the largest model of a semi that I am aware of. I bought one a long time ago to make for my (ex) fiance's father.

I do not believe Monogram ever has re-issued that kit and it has become a collectors item. I finally sold my unfinished rig about two years ago because I got tired of looking at it and what it represented.

Good Luck,
Max Bryant


----------

